# CAAD10 too aggressive for newbies?



## JayR (Aug 12, 2012)

At a shop today, the very helpful guy there suggested that a CAAD10 might be too aggressive for a newbie. A indication was that standing with both legs straight and bending forward I couldn't palm the floor - so he suggested a CAAD10 might be too aggressive & that a Supersix would be better. He explained its a great bike that is better for noobs and that it can be upgraded in the future to make it racier. Only thing is that the Ss is about $700 out of my budget and that's before pedals, shoes bib etc...

Can anybody comment on this? Are CAAD10's too aggressive for newbies? Anybody regret going straight for it as a first roadie?


----------



## gocard (Jul 12, 2011)

I thought CAAD10's have a similar sort of geometry as the Supersix except that Supersix is a carbon frame instead of alloy... the Synapses have a slightly less aggressive geometry. Are you sure he wasn't referring to the Synapse? There are both carbon and alloy Synapse frames.


----------



## Thiel (May 22, 2012)

Sounds like a load of hooey. Both bikes are pretty aggressive with similar geometry--particularly in the context of today's comfort bike rage. 

Supersix will be a little more comfortable on long rides, but no less aggressive.


----------



## Thiel (May 22, 2012)

Synapse IS less aggressive.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The CAAD10 and SuperSix have the exact same geometries... Maybe gocard is right and you or they mixed up SuperSix and Synapse... or they really want to sell you a SuperSix.

While I get his point about the geometry being a bit more aggressive (more stretched out, lower front end) and we don't really know you and how fit you are and while I don't think you have to be able to palm the floor to be, to fit and to enjoy a racy geometry, we don't know how far you were from palming the floor though.

But, If you don't cut the steerer and keep the stem fairly high, it still can achieve a more relaxed/upright position. A Synapse has a higher front end from the frame design and a longer wheelbase and a less nervous geometry... but for a race bike, the CAAD10 and SuperSix are very well behaved, very stable and not at all twitchy and nervous... And as you progress, as you get fitter and faster, you'll then be able to lower the stem to get a racier position if you eventually want/need to. I think you could be happy on a CAAD10. And although carbon has the reputation to provide a smoother ride, I don't think the standard SuperSix is that much smoother than a CAAD10, the SuperSix Evo is... but that would probably even more expensive.

Another trick is to switch the 700x23 tires for 700x25 (or 28 if they fit in the frame and fork), the bigger tires need a bit less air pressure and their bigger volume helps comfort, even experienced riders are doing it more and more these days.


----------



## GoldenR (Apr 22, 2012)

Synapse would be the more relaxed upright riding style. If he was comparing SS to caad10 geometry is similar. Sounds like he was trying to make more money. With the right fit you should be fine on a caad10.
If you are really concerned about flexibilty look at the synapse, it should be priced close to the caad.


----------



## donnyl (Jul 22, 2012)

i just picked up a caad10 1 DA today and went for a 50km ride and it was great!!! Only a mildly sore butt but guess ill get use to the seat and the fleshy part near my thumbs are hurting, not use to riding on the hoods as i alway ridden flat bars (i am a mtb'er). im not to worried as with new bikes you just have to get use to it.

This is my first road bike so i guess you can call me a newbie but have been riding and racing xc for awhile. i love this bike no complaints dont think you can go wrong with a caad 10 trust me you will love it


----------



## JayR (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the all-too-clear responses folks! Yeah, it was definitely the SS (not the Synapse) because we kept comparing back to the Synapse as the "most upright" benchmark. I'm not super flexible but good enough I suppose; even the guy there said that I have pretty good flexibility for a noob, just not the greatest. Ok, so I guess he either really needed to clear out the SuperSix or he thought I had money to spare. I went in right after work with my suit on since they were closing soon, so it must have given the illusion that I have $$, lol. Looks like the CAAD10 tops the list...thx


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

The only time the geometry of the CAAD10 might be "too agressive" is when you are doing 180's at like 9 Mph. It's probably the worst handling bike at incredibly slow speeds...then again it more than makes up for that at riding speeds, and especially in high speed descents :ihih:

* The Synapse, while an incredibly cool bike, that's what you want if you need a more comfortable, upright position. Doing a century with the geometry of the CAAD10 or SS would be cake. Like Dan (I think) mentioned, if you get a CAAD and don't drop the bars, you have a very relaxed riding position.

Take a CAAD out, do a 30+ Mph stretch and watch her shine!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

That salesman sounds clueless. Dan Gerous hit some great points.
So the salesman is saying everyone on a caad should be able to palm the floor? Nonsense.You could run a shorter stem and just use more spacers under the stem at first then subtract later as needed.Then add a longer stem.
Fit wise, you could make a "racier bike" fit like a "relaxed bike.
Like stated the two bikes have the same geo so I don't know what he was talking about there either.


----------



## CAD10 (Jul 15, 2012)

CAAD10 is the most stable bike I have ever ridden. Last eve I was on a 17% 1/2 mile downhill flat out of gearing and literally laying on the front wheel.....bike felt rock solid at 59 plus mph. I would never had attempted that on my CAADx cyclocross rig...LOL


----------



## DiamondDave8 (Sep 9, 2011)

CAAD 10 105 is my first road bike ever... I'm 48 years old and have never ridden this style of bike. In my opinion it is NOT to aggressive. 

I think there are some short term things you can do to help acclimate yourself such as having the handle bar stem (I think its called) turned upside down.. It will raise the height.

I replaced my seat with a Selle SMB Extra and made a big difference (just did a 45 mile ride for the first time).

So, too aggressive??? Well, if you are wanting to just putt around town with the wife.. then maybe, but if you want to ride for distance and push yourself for some speed...

IMO, this is a GREAT choice. I love mine..


----------

